# How do i Encourage my Dubias to breed.



## The Kameleonkid (Dec 10, 2014)

I have fed my dubias oranges, once a week (dog food the rest of the time) the temp is 30 degrees Celsius, or 85f. I have 1 male for every 3 females, how long will it take me to find baby dubias? :no1:


----------



## Jakenicholls (Dec 31, 2011)

the normal gestation period for dubias is around 30 days, but it may take them a while to settle in, I was waiting around 3 months before I saw babies first appear! 

Make sure that there is plenty of ventilation in their home, if there home gets too humid they will die out pretty quickly, flies will lay eggs in there with them and it will start to smell A LOT. 

As I've found out, their diet doesn't matter too much when trying to breed them quickly.

Any other help needed don't hesitate to message me :2thumb:


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

about every 30 days they have there nymphs also 1/5 male/female ratio 

feed veg and fruit every 2 days and always have high protein dry foods such as poultry feed (layers mash) also cat biscuits over dog biscuits due to more protein and more stuff


----------



## todds_out (Aug 29, 2007)

dubias do need take a little while to get settled in properly. around a month - 2 months before they start behaving roachey. do not disturb unless you are feeding and giving water. if they are in a completely dark tub where light cannot penetrate, they will also be more active.


----------



## thoir (May 12, 2014)

I find high protein and keeping them well fed works good.. I feed mine goldfish flakes and they swarm it everytime. Tons of babies everywhere.. they are my substrate.


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

30C is very hot for dubias, 26C is more than enough - I keep mine at 24-26C and I have thousands of them

they should not be fed "high protein" diet as is commonly suggested, yes they will breed on a high protein diet, however they will also build up Uric Acid, which will cause Gout in reptiles fed on them; their diet should be 10% protein, and plant based protien

Grains (like Oats and Bran) + Fresh Veg, is all they need and will provide ample protein, and ensure you have a healthy food supply for your reptiles


----------



## mudskipper (Jan 4, 2015)

CloudForest said:


> 30C is very hot for dubias, 26C is more than enough - I keep mine at 24-26C and I have thousands of them
> 
> they should not be fed "high protein" diet as is commonly suggested, yes they will breed on a high protein diet, however they will also build up Uric Acid, which will cause Gout in reptiles fed on them; their diet should be 10% protein, and plant based protien
> 
> Grains (like Oats and Bran) + Fresh Veg, is all they need and will provide ample protein, and ensure you have a healthy food supply for your reptiles


It can get very confusing sometimes reading these threads, I have just started trying to breed Dubia's. I keep mine in a spare room which is colder than the rest of the house, have just got their temperature to 30C, the care sheet that came with them reads 29c to 32c for best breeding conditions.
Is the higher temperature for a newly started colony, have read that established colonies produce their own heat so don't need so much. Another thing the care sheet that came with my colony doesn't mention humidity anywhere but have read that they need it for shedding, mine is reading 52-55% is that okay. Can anyone recommend the best way to control humidity, because when I add fresh veg and crystals the humidity raises 
Not saying CloudForest is wrong But find it all a bit confusing.:help:


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

I keep mine in plastic boxes with mosquito netting over the top, i don't do any more than that

when i first started breeding them, I kept the humidity up a bit, as suggested by some sheets, and I kept the temp at 30C, within a couple of months i had millions and millions of mites...I changed the setup to an open top, and only fruit + grains, and no extra heating (room is 24-26C), the mites where gone within a few days, and I've not had problems since, and I've got more than enough to feed a very hungry Sav and a few geckos, and I regularly put loads in the freezer (as backup food for my sav)


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Have you tried showing them some roach porn?


----------



## mudskipper (Jan 4, 2015)

Don't know about roach porn but I was told to feed them oranges to make them breed, don't know if that's true. Anyway wouldn't roach porn make them even hotter:lol2:


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

mudskipper said:


> Don't know about roach porn but I was told to feed them oranges to make them breed, don't know if that's true. Anyway wouldn't roach porn *make them even hotter*:lol2:


Whatever floats your boat


----------



## thoir (May 12, 2014)

They should get enough humidity from the fruit or water they drink. If you put too much fruit in it might get too humid if they don't eat it all. I've read about colonies getting wiped out due to prolonged high humidity. 

As for heat I have one side at 30 Celsius give or take. Its an unregulated heat mat under the tub.


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

Protein as in meat


----------



## anni (Aug 15, 2010)

thoir said:


> They should get enough humidity from the fruit or water they drink. If you put too much fruit in it might get too humid if they don't eat it all. I've read about colonies getting wiped out due to prolonged high humidity.
> 
> As for heat I have one side at 30 Celsius give or take. Its an unregulated heat mat under the tub.


Just like to inform people to NEVER use any form of heating uncontrolled ,especially enclosed,buried under a tub,unless they have some form of thermal cut out incorporated


----------

